# american hazelnut



## cringo (Sep 17, 2002)

does anybody know anything about american hazelnut ? Like what soil types it likes , ph, sandy, moist, or can it tolerate drought, ? Also I would like to know the name of a good nursery pretty close by Im located in the texas panhandle? thanks a bunch. Cringo.


----------



## TREETX (Sep 19, 2002)

The panhandle is still pretty big. Try contacting the Texas Forest Service west TX nursery at 806.746.5801

They have info on the TFS website as well.

Why hazelnut??


----------

